# Size of Galley holding tanks



## Hart883 (Jun 30, 2021)

I have a 2021 Forest River Wildwood 27RK camper. Our panel is not working properly as we filled (overfilled) our fresh water and the panel registered it as on E.  This panel shows the following tanks, Fresh, Black, Gray, and Galley.  The galley is now registering as 1/3 full due to us moving water from the fresh tank.  I cannot find anywhere the size of the Galley tank. Does anyone know where I can find that info? The Fresh

I have asked for a new panel as not trusting your panel is not a good thing, plus it is brand new!
Thanks for any help.


----------



## Soujrnr (Jul 10, 2021)

Hart883 said:


> I have a 2021 Forest River Wildwood 27RK camper. Our panel is not working properly as we filled (overfilled) our fresh water and the panel registered it as on E.  This panel shows the following tanks, Fresh, Black, Gray, and Galley.  The galley is now registering as 1/3 full due to us moving water from the fresh tank.  I cannot find anywhere the size of the Galley tank. Does anyone know where I can find that info? The Fresh
> 
> I have asked for a new panel as not trusting your panel is not a good thing, plus it is brand new!
> Thanks for any help.


----------



## Hart883 (Jul 12, 2021)

Soujrnr said:


> View attachment 389


I’m not seeing where it says ”Galley” tank. Like I said I can find info on Fresh, Black, and Gray water tanks, but nothing about galley tanks.
thanks for looking.


----------



## Soujrnr (Jul 13, 2021)

Bummer. I wonder if "galley" is just another word for "gray water" because the galley water typically ends up in the gray water tank. Maybe a phone call to the manufacturer would clear it all up. 

Mike


----------

